

TSA confiscates heavily-armed soldiers' nail-clippers - lockem
http://www.boingboing.net/2010/11/19/tsa-confiscates-heav.html

======
lockem
Seems like this is the original :
[http://www.redstate.com/erick/2010/11/18/another-tsa-
outrage...](http://www.redstate.com/erick/2010/11/18/another-tsa-outrage/)

